# BRP serial number



## TriciaEvans (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi guys. Im little bit confused about finding the serial number in my brp card. I need it to fill up my driving license form and i dont if the serial number is the one thar called unique card number which is located in the upper right side of the card in the front or the other one which is the Machine readable zone (mrz) located at the back of the card in the bottom. The so called. IRGB**********<<<<<<<<<<<***************<
<<<<<<<<<<>****<<****<<<<<<<<<<
please help me guys. Thank you.


----------



## suryav16393 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hey Tricia, I found this link from online which was posted in 2012, but best thing you could do is contact the DVLA and check with them. If you have already found the answer, please let me know if i'm wrong, cause I am applying for a driving licence too. 

Apparently, the 2 alphabets and the 6-7 digit number on the top right is the Unique Serial number. Hope this helps.


----------



## suryav16393 (Jun 2, 2018)

The Link is https colon forwardslashforwardslash www dot thestudentroom dot co dot uk forwardslash showthread dot php question mark t equalsign 1976477

I had to type it that way cause it didn't let me add the URL


----------

